# My first string build!!!



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Well, thanks to everyone on this great site, I built my first one last night! I did a cable for my gt500 actually. 

I have to throw out Bow TKO's name from here bc him and his father took time out of their busy schedules to mentor me this past tuesday!! You guys are great

I really think it turned out very good considering I did a 2 color string as my first! Here are a few pics!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

And bownut for his awesome jig he built me!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Awesome...that has to be a cool feeling! someday I would like to try that also.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah that is very cool. I also like to do things myself, just haven't tried string building "YET".


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice job! Someday I'm gonna learn the art!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Just built 2 more cables


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

ya that looks pretty good to me


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

It works great


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats looking good! 


Hutch


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Sweet . Looks great , couldn't buy one any better & doing it yourself is an awesome feeling.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

My loop end


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice clean looking loop!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

Hell of a job.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

someone refresh my mind...

when doing a split cable, does it get twisted up after I serve the two split ends or not?


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Tag end all 3 stretch it twist it and serve it. 


Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks hutch. It's done! Looks great foo


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Set I made for my gt500 today.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Er finished


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice job. you gotta post more and let us see some more of your work.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

mdodraw29 said:


> Nice job. you gotta post more and let us see some more of your work.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

There are a few more!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

Quite impressive. I would like to say it has to do with the teacher(s) ha ha but seriously you have picked it EXTREMELY fast and producing some fantastic strings... Awesome. What material have you been using? I am getting ready to order some Fury.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Bow TKO said:


> Quite impressive. I would like to say it has to do with the teacher(s) ha ha but seriously you have picked it EXTREMELY fast and producing some fantastic strings... Awesome. What material have you been using? I am getting ready to order some Fury.


I owe it to you and your father, no doubt! I'm using bcy x and fury! Here is my new answer I just set up. Shoots fantastic!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Some great looking work ...


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Some great looking work ...


Thanks!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Twyatt got them in the mail and got them on!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Nicely Done, Your pin striping looks really good. Your end servings are really clean.

I did 12 sets since Friday, it really is fun to build them but I am pretty sure that with my technique I will never get a really nice pin stripe.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

OhWell said:


> Nicely Done, Your pin striping looks really good. Your end servings are really clean.
> 
> I did 12 sets since Friday, it really is fun to build them but I am pretty sure that with my technique I will never get a really nice pin stripe.


Haha. Yes you will get it! It took me some practice. I feel really good now! Pinstripes are gravy now! I just built another set of these yesterday


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

The problem is bundle control, I serve the inside of my loops with a serving tool. Keeping the bundles perfectly aligned under such tension is pretty difficult. What serving material are you using on your end loops?

Here is a pic of how my loops look, I am considering a thinner end serving material.

Paul


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Your on a roll now. How long does it take you to make a 3 piece set (labor time, Not waiting time)?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Brendon_t said:


> Your on a roll now. How long does it take you to make a 3 piece set (labor time, Not waiting time)?


Wait til I switch to fury. 

It takes me about 15-20 to do one piece. So 45-60 min for all 3 max


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Finished another


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Look at you go, nice looking strings. It does get addictive.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

dsal said:


> Look at you go, nice looking strings. It does get addictive.


Haha! Yea, I love this stuff!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Newest as of today!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Finished up my buddy's pse bow madness.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking great Brian!!!


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

2X_LUNG said:


> Newest as of today!


I like this, your pinstriping ones look great. Maybe someday when I have more time and $ I can get into this.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ray, thanks again for all your expertise!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like someone has been busy in the man cave. Hope your significant other (assuming there is one) is not complaining 2 much about spending more time with family. Don't ask me how I know. 

Awesome looking string and keep up the good work.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

So how much would you say you have to put into all the equipment and materials to get up and running?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

mongopino915 said:


> Looks like someone has been busy in the man cave. Hope your significant other (assuming there is one) is not complaining 2 much about spending more time with family. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Awesome looking string and keep up the good work.


Lol! She doesn't say much actually. She just leaves me alone and it's great. My lil boy is always helping me out. Haha. Actually, he's on his power wheels quad ramming my new deep freeze getting yelled at. Haha


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

mt_elkhunter said:


> So how much would you say you have to put into all the equipment and materials to get up and running?


Quite a bit and I don't wanna think about it. Ha. I'd say to get off to a good start with a good setup you're talking 600-900 bones. That includes a small inventory of string material and serving. 

Too many variables depending on what you buy. That's a good rough estimate. Go with a cheap jig and you'll reduce it a little.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

And finished up a Hoyt carbon matrix.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Your a string building machine now!!


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

nice strings


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

very nice strings : )


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Your a string building machine now!!


Notice the speed sleeves? I have to get rid of my junk first! Lol. Then, I'll be all tpu.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

2x; I have a basic question. Is there a rule of thumb for how many twists per inch for the length of the string? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Most guys go one twist every 1.5". That's the standard unofficially. I like to go a little more twists myself. I have a formula I've nailed for the way I personally build tho. Everyone is different for the most part


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)




----------

